
Ask HN: Learning Hexidecimal Arithmetic - umlaut
Has anyone taken the time&#x2F;effort to learn arithmetic in hex (beyond simple addition&#x2F;conversion)? I am dealing with a lot of legacy C&#x2F;C++ pointer wrangling code, and I&#x27;m curious if it is worth the effort to learn to make debugging faster...
======
DrScump
There are calculators that can operate directly in hex.

